# Eastern Idaho RC - Roberts, ID



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

46 dogs called back to the land blind. I just have a voice mail and do not have the numbers of the dogs call backed except for our two. 

The land blind starts with a mark thrown. The dog is moved to behind a dike and is sent first to the blind as a no see-um. After picking up the blind, the dog is sent for the mark.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

The 46 dogs called back for the land blind were:
5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,21,22,25,27,30,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,40,42,44,47,52,53,54,55,56,57,60,62,64,66,67,69


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

30 dogs are called back to the water blind


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone know the 30 dogs called back for the water blind?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open callbacks to 3rd Series: 30 dogs. Starts at 8:00 club gravel pit. Starts with #53
5,6,7,8,11,12,13,16,17,18,21,25,30,31,32,33,38,39,40,42,53,54,55,56,57,60,61,62,64,65


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open call backs to 4th series - 18 dogs

5,6,8,11,13,17,25,31,32,38,42,55,56,60,61,62,64,65


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the 2nd series - 29 dogs

3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,23,25,26,28,29,30,31,33,34,38,39,40,43,45


----------



## Oregonhunt (Oct 21, 2007)

Anything on the qual


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur to the third series - 20 dogs

5,7,8,10,11,12,17,18,25,26,28,29,30,31,33,34,38,39,40,45


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Results:

1st #31 Doc
2nd #64 Matte
3rd #56 Rudy
4th #5 Shorty
RJ #38 Barkley
Jams: #11 Coop, #13 Guide, #17 Roper, #32 Abe, #42 Hammer, #55 Tebow, #61 Clipper, #62 Kid, #65 Ruby
Congratulations!!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qual Results:
1st #6 Cooper
2nd #21 Echo
3rd #25 JJ
4th #3 Riley
RJ #28 Cougar
Jams: #1 Rocky, #2 Hammer, #12 Tax, #20 Bodie, #24 Tank, #29 Olive
Congratulations!!


----------



## brent (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any Derby news?
Thanks


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to one of my training pals Darlene Sullivan on her dog Rudy taking 3rd in the Open handled by Don Remien..Rudy is a non typical Cosmo male, calm. huge and a good looking sonofagun...but he can mark like any Cosmo dog...way to go D


----------

